# Michael's Halloween..2013



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Micheal's (in upstate NY) has just started to bring in Halloween supplies.... flags, ribbons, small decorations, bottles, etc. 

No "Spooky Town" stuff...

Spookmaster


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours has some ribbons out - mostly autumn themed, but a few Halloween - and one lonely little endcap with stuff that I recognize from last year.

Oh, and a couple of Hello Kitty Halloween garden flags, which are ridiculously cute.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay how exciting


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This was from my Michaels this past weekend.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

My Michaels pretty much has the same stuff. I can't wait until they get their Spooky Town collection and larger decorations. Mine said they should get the rest of their stuff in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw a couple endcaps that looked good....potion bottles and candle holders that looked different than prior years. Need a coupon to start spending


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Need a coupon to start spending


You guys may already know about it, but just in case...

The Michael's app for Android phones offers coupons that can be scanned straight from your phone. There are usually about three or four different ones available each week, usually including a "40% off one regular priced item," framing coupons, and teachers' stuff. Sometimes they have some really good ones, like "25% off entire purchase."

I feel certain the app is available for iPhones, too.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, my Michael's has a LOT more stuff out than they did last week!

Lots of floral stuff, both autumn themed and Halloween. And they have a little center display of wooden and foam Halloween craft stuff. I bought a couple of their wooden laser cut sugar skulls.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Hoping for 50% off coupons again. The only time I look at anything Michaels related is from July to September lol so I dont know if they stopped doing them now, or how "rare" they are. I just remember there was a 50% off coupon last year I was able to use when the spookytown stuff came out


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Michael's was soooo late in Canada last year and I think they carried half the stuff the US stores carried. Hope they pick it up this year.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

whoa 29.99 for a medium sized foam pumpkin yikes! Thanks for the video Spookmaster!!, I might have to make a little trip down there today to check things out.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I was really disappointed in the Lemax series last year....and the prices seem to be going up, and the pieces getting smaller....I probably have 15 pieces out in my garage....

Spookmaster


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are a few of my recent Michaels purchases.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> You guys may already know about it, but just in case...
> 
> The Michael's app for Android phones offers coupons that can be scanned straight from your phone. There are usually about three or four different ones available each week, usually including a "40% off one regular priced item," framing coupons, and teachers' stuff. Sometimes they have some really good ones, like "25% off entire purchase."
> 
> I feel certain the app is available for iPhones, too.



Actually you have been able to go to their website with your smart phone and pull up the coupons and have them scanned for quite some time now. Don't need to load your phone with yet another app that you don't know how well written it was or what bugs it might have or who might be collecting your info. That's my take on it. 

I just came back from there, drawn in by their 40% off one reg item & 20% off entire order 3-7 pm coupons. I only walked out with a few of the resin skeleton hands. Too bad they are all left hands, no rights. But picked up 5 any way. Think they will look good hanging out of a suitcase opening, around a door, etc. Some guy, I think I saw him leave the aisle, wiped out all the resin skulls they had before I found the hands (the cashier told me about the guy when I asked him if he had seen the skulls and if he thought they were nice). BTW he said yes but they didn't match the proportions of the hand for what that is worth. I like the hand. I'll probably corpse them up a bit. Thanks to someone's head up about them I knew they might be there. I had to scour the aisles but found them near the thin wood halloween craft items on a very bottom bin.

I was disappointed that there really wasn't much out in the way of halloween in my store. Those end caps already photo'd, some foam stuff, some thin wood stuff, the resin items, ribbon, a few arrangements. I think the best deal would have been to buy one of the large artificial plants on sale and use your additional 20% off coupon on that (included even sale items). I saw one potted plant (tropical) that was marked either 50 or 60% off so that would have been a good buy at 70 or 80% off. Considered adding one to my jungle theme but passed due to storage space. I wonder what props Michaels will get in this year. Every year seems less impressive and they seem to be going more crafty. Speaking of crafty, you know I don't think I noticed any of the craft pumpkins when I was there. They usually have a big bin of them. I know Hobby Lobby has some Funkins out already. Don't know about JoAnns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Here are a few of my recent Michaels purchases.
> View attachment 159837
> View attachment 159838
> 
> ...



I almost picked up those same Tim Holtz vials when I was at Hobby Lobby last week. I took a picture of them but never got around to posting. That's so funny we were of a similar mindset. I also almost picked up the skeleton hand ornament but then found the larger resin one and went with that instead.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I made a trip there today and all of their candles and holders were 50% off. They had a few different skull holders, a larger skull, owl etc. I think I saw a few of them that someone else posted. They also had 20% off your entire order today so I picked up a few at 70% off. Not bad for a before Halloween purchase.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I need to make a trip to our local store. i have only been to Garden Ridge so far and they had some good stuff already.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*im the goddess*, what section did you find the corked vials in? I wish I'd come across those! I just found some small mason jars.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess ya i love the vials where did you find those in what section. 

i picked these all up over the weekend there .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> Hoping for 50% off coupons again. The only time I look at anything Michaels related is from July to September lol so I dont know if they stopped doing them now, or how "rare" they are. I just remember there was a 50% off coupon last year I was able to use when the spookytown stuff came out


 You can go online and print the coupons and send it to your smartphone if you have one. Also watch out for the 25% off your entire order coupon. You can use this in conjunction with the 40% off one item coupon.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*pout* I really, really want that owl. I may have to go get him today while my husband's not home.

Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My Secret Reaper got me that skelle hand with the lacy cuff last year. I hung it on a potion bottle and thought it looked good like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few items I saw yesterday:

As I mentioned previously these skeleton hands in resin are only of a left hand.



















The interior of this boxed frame is 7 x 9 inches. I thought maybe an iPad mini could fit inside the boxed area for a moving picture frame.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope that they have a good variety of changing portraits this year.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Michaels has Halloween stuff out.
I grabbed this sign.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> As I mentioned previously these skeleton hands in resin are only of a left hand.


I bought one of those last year. My suggestion is to also pick up a cheap votive holder (multiple colors are available for around $1 at Bed Bath and Beyond) to rest in its open palm; then, you will have one creepy-cool candleholder, a la this, only far more affordable.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> *pout* I really, really want that owl. I may have to go get him today while my husband's not home.
> 
> Heh, heh, heh.


I have that owl too.I say go get him!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I got this little screen top box yesterday at Michaels. I have know idea yet what I am going to do with it. It could be aged and make some sort of cool invitation.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

last year our micheals carved the foam pumpkins for you,of coarse its pricy if you dont want the hassle


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

witchy poo said:


> I got this little screen top box yesterday at Michaels. I have know idea yet what I am going to do with it. It could be aged and make some sort of cool invitation.
> View attachment 160343


I love this. I'm thinking next year might be a "Voodoo" theme, and I can see this box as part of the decor.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

moonbaby345 said:


> stormygirl84 said:
> 
> 
> > *pout* I really, really want that owl. I may have to go get him today while my husband's not home.
> ...


I got my owl! I got him with a 40% off coupon, and he ended up costing $7.49!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I stopped by my Michaels today and was so excited to see several displays of Halloween-specific ribbon, an end cap of potions/hanging ornaments (I agree with Scatterbrains, I think they look different than the last few years), and some light decorations. 

What I was most impressed with was a large rack of witches hats made out of nice fabric with a lot of embellishment. They have large adult sizes, and smaller kid sizes attached to a headband. They are a little "cutesty", but I though the quality was awesome for the $24.99 price (of course, I automatically see this as 40% off). I plan on returning tomorrow to buy one, since I needed the coupon today for a work-related item. It will be perfect down the road when I host a witches tea for my little monster!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all! 

I went to Michael's today and my store had a few things out. Mostly the same table chargers, candles and holders, bottles, from last year. They were 50% off. So, I picked up a really cool silver skull on top of a black candle holder. And 2 silver side bottles. One with a black owl, the other with a black skull, to place next to him.

They also had the kiddie section with different Halloween crafts. 

One whole aisle was empty so I know they are getting ready to put more out. YIPPY!!!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I went to Michael's yesterday looking for those resin skeleton hands, no luck. All they had was the small ornament version. 

I really want those hands! I guess I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Stopped by Michaels this morning and they had half of the Halloween aisle up, along with the animated/lighted decor and the Lemax stuff. I snapped pictures and will post when I get home tonight.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Where the heck is my 40% off coupon???? I want it now!!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a 40% coupon in the mobile app right now, actually! (I totally shouldn't have looked at that...I'm so weak).


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

They were starting to put out more stuff when I was just in...hoping they will finish up tomorrow putting everything out! 
FYI - there is a 50% coupon good this Sat & Sun only. 

EDIT: The 50% off coupon is only good today & tomorrow (Friday & Saturday)!!! Sorry for the typo!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chewbacca said:


> I really want those hands! I guess I'll have to keep looking.


I didn't look to see where they have the skeleton hands this season, but they were toward the very back of the store last year, near the paints and unfinished wood projects.



blackbutterflyRN said:


> They were starting to put out more stuff when I was just in...hoping they will finish up tomorrow putting everything out!


Thanks for posting the photos, blackbutterflyRN. Some neat new items in that first picture.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Garthgoyle said:


> I didn't look to see where they have the skeleton hands this season, but they were toward the very back of the store last year, near the paints and unfinished wood projects.


I saw some on an endcap up by near the front of the floral section. Store layout consistency kinda seems to have gone out the window though.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to my store and not much was out. Ill check back in a few days.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I was some on an endcap up by near the front of the floral section. Store layout consistency kinda seems to have gone out the window though.


Urgh. Sounds like they are being put anywhere and everywhere... Pretty stupid how things are being done. To anyone looking to find the hands, the best advice, apparently, is to simply check the endcaps of each aisle as you peruse your respective stores until you succeed in tracking them down


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

As promised, some pics from earlier today:


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

and one more.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

It shows the Lemax Halloween houses I guess they are going to have in store on their website. You have a Frankenstein getting married church, a clock tower, Mausoleum, a scary-go-round, Blood of the Vine Cellar, Witch / Wizard Supply, and a house that just looks haunted to me. http://www.michaels.com/on/demandwa...earch?cgid=entire&simplesearch=Search&q=lemax

For me, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Now I'm not usually a glitter glam decor gal... but while cruising Michaels, I found these large black flowers with hidden spider whorl inside too fetching to resist. It may be a tulip, but I rather it be a poppy...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

When I go back to Michaels, I will check what section they were in and let you know.\


stormygirl84 said:


> *im the goddess*, what section did you find the corked vials in? I wish I'd come across those! I just found some small mason jars.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

all of those lights are so nice, I know where I am going first for halloween shopping. Do they have their black garland out yet?


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

There is a printable 50% off coup on the website that's good for today and tomorrow only. I know a pp mentioned there was one for Saturday and Sunday, not sure if it's a digital one or what. But. FYI! May make a trip on my lunch break.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder why they havent been gettin any life size props that talk just the half size ones thats so disapointing


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, I posted yesterday that the coupon was for sat & sun but the 50% off coupon is only good today & tomorrow (Friday & Saturday)! Their coupons roll over on Sunday so not sure if it will be available then or not. They were just putting out all the Spookytown houses this morning at one store so I grabbed two and made my husband go through the line with me to get the discount on both... The cashier wouldn't let me use another one so I went to another Michael's and they actually had everything out...ended up with the Clock Tower, Blood of the Vine, Last House on the Left, & the Mausoleum. Super excited


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I know, they seem to have gotten away from the life-size props - maybe they didn't sell or had too many returned? Love those feathered owls, and the candy bowl looks interesting. Look forward to seeing her in person. Our store has basically what's been shown here out, & they also have a few pre-made Fall/Halloween themed floral arrangements for sale too.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zombiesmash said:


> As promised, some pics from earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 160657


Love the new witch greeter!!!! But no way am i paying $89 for that!!! i do have a 40% of coupon though!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's so important to nab things early. Won't be long before the Lemax, etc constantly have some discount to prohibit use of the coupon. Anyone see any tombstones yet? I've been able to pick up a few good resin ones through the years.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Checked my Michael's today, hoping for spooky town but no luck. They've had the plan-o-grams on the shelves for two weeks now but the only Halloween merchandise is the end cap stuff and craft items. I asked the manager about ST and she first told me maybe next week, and when I mentioned that I was hoping to use my coupon she said maybe Sunday and when I said the coupon is only good today and tomorrow she said maybe tomorrow night. I have no idea what was up with that, unless she just wants me to keep coming in to check. Oh well. I guess I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Its so strange that every store is different about putting things out. You would think they would all move things on the same days.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

awokennightmare said:


> Its so strange that every store is different about putting things out. You would think they would all move things on the same days.


The store by my house showed no sign of putting Spooky Town out yet. I hope they do tomorrow or else I will have to check out other Michael stores because I want to use that coupon.


----------



## ~BOO~ (Jul 25, 2013)

The Michales i go to already had the Spooky town out. I got to use the 50% off coupon. awesome deal!! 

Does Anyone know when the Halloween Paper Pads are going to be out. They didint have anything new in the Scrapbooking area, juts the same things they have all year long.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Took a drive up to Michael's with a 50% coupon in hand ready to grab some big Halloween item. Alas, still just the endcaps of little stuff and fall foliage items. Well, it was only a two day coupon, so I had to use it on something. LOL Guess whoooooooooo came home with me.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! I really want my store to get stuff in!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My Michael's is almost completley stocked acording to my mom and sister. I'm headed there tomorrow so ill try and get some pics.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went tonight to us the 50% coupon and when I checked out, it turned out the skull I bought was already 50% off....turns out the candle holders are 50% but weren't marked. When I got home, I thought...Hey, they're 50% off, no coupon needed, I should go back now and get all the stuff I want, so when I got back , there was a sign up saying candle holders were 50% off through saturday and I used my coupon for a candle


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I went back to Michael's again today. They have a 40% off and a 50% off coupon on their website you can use on your phone at checkout. 

I bought 2 of the resin hands, 3 more coffins, and the skull candle holder and the sign. Turns out, the skull candle holder & sign rang up 50% off anyway?? they aren't marked as on sale on the display, so this was a nice surprise!

Here's a pic of today's haul (part of it) the skeleton looks GREAT with my LED tealight. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We went today to make some Spooky Town purchases. Here was the display they had:












They did have a small, 3' maybe, animatronic witch that said a couple of sayings. I believe it was around $100.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to our local Michaels today with the 50% off coupon. I got one of the large LED spooky trees. I already have two and really really love them. The purple color is great in our outdoor display. It appears they changed the design a tiny bit from the past two years. 

They also had some gorgeous little fancy hats, decorated headbands and eye masks. I got one to dress up a costco skelly. Also grabbed two of those resin skeleton hands. Thank you for the heads up on those!! They are FABULOUS ~ I don't know what I am doing with them yet. But they are great. LOL

Here are the Spooky Trees in our display (last year).


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stopped in today, much the same as others. They had one side aisle done, but not the other they usually do yet (bare). Some things not mentioned yet (or if they were, I missed it):

On an end-cap back with the wood items, etc., they had plaster skulls, 2 sizes of haunted house, and instead of the witch head this year a Frankenstein instead.

They had a few new things over by the pumpkins, including some spiderweb and Halloween newspaper decoupage (love to have a bunch of the Halloween newspaper, I'd figure out some way to use it). I also noticed, and maybe they've had this in the past, order forms for them to carve a foam pumpkin for you with a bunch of design options and with your family name, etc.

For those that really liked my felt cat / pumpkin garland, not the same, of course, but they did have a paper cat garland with black ribbon cheap with the kids stuff (where the foam houses, resin hands, coffins, etc. were). You could use your own longer black ribbon and cut some orange pumpkin shapes out, make black jack-o-lantern faces on them, then assemble to mimic mine, even mod the cats to have the orange eyes. A number of people commented how they liked mine, soooooo.........a way to create a garland somewhat like it cheap!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Woop! Gonna have to go see if it's stocked up in our store!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> View attachment 161339
> View attachment 161340
> View attachment 161341
> 
> Halloween!!!!!!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

was in the local Michael's yesterday, they have some stuff out but probably not even 50%. Most of what I saw was very close to what we saw last year; I bought a few black fabric roses on clips for my Venetian Victoria, but that was it. Everything else could wait for a sale. 

Underwhelmed.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

The only thing I've seen at Michaels that I liked other than Spookytown is the silver skull with the crow picking at his eye.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours has the Spookytown stuff up now, and some of their decorations. Still not all of it, but I didn't care, I had fun looking.

I'm waiting for them to get their Freaky Fabric in. I need quite a bit of it for my curtains.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Michael's had their other half of the Halloween aisle stocked tonight. Pics!

































Largely the same stuff from last year. Chains, witch brooms, etc. I did grab the lenticular of the lady holding the two severed heads- great design, and I had a 40% off one item coupon.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got some coupons from Michaels last night that will be good starting on August 11. They will probably be on their website next week if they aren't already.

August 11 (3-7pm) - 25% off your entire purchase including sales items
August 11 - 17 - 10% off your entire purchase including sales items.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! I see some things I want to go get. 
Did anyone see the black gauze with orange mini light strand they had last year. I need some more and I have not seen it in our two Michaels yet.
This is what I am looking for. The strand swagged from the skull.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Hilda. Here is an idea if you can't find them at Michaels. Wal-Mart should have the orange light strands soon and you can use 'creepy cloth' from the dollar store. You should be able to recreate the sane look. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

horrorman said:


> Hello Hilda. Here is an idea if you can't find them at Michaels. Wal-Mart should have the orange light strands soon and you can use 'creepy cloth' from the dollar store. You should be able to recreate the sane look. I hope this helps.


Thank you horrorman! 
I'll have to do that if they don't carry them this year. I already have four or five strands like this, and I wanted to have them match exactly. They had them greatly reduced at the end of season last year. I am kicking myself I didn't grab more!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I see some things I want to go get.
> Did anyone see the black gauze with orange mini light strand they had last year. I need some more and I have not seen it in our two Michaels yet.
> This is what I am looking for. The strand swagged from the skull.
> 
> View attachment 162478


If you cant find those at Michael's, try Target later on. I have three strings of those lights that I got from Target. 

Target has their failings, but IMO they have the best Halloween stuff in my area. I always feel like a kid on the first day out of school, on the day I find out that yes, their Halloween stuff is finally UP! Yay!


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I see some things I want to go get.
> Did anyone see the black gauze with orange mini light strand they had last year. I need some more and I have not seen it in our two Michaels yet.
> This is what I am looking for. The strand swagged from the skull.
> 
> View attachment 162478


I have some of these too. I'm going today at lunch - if I see any I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda, our Big Lots had something like it, but don't know if it was the same exact garland. It was packaged in a box and looked like a similar product.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

ah2610 said:


> I have some of these too. I'm going today at lunch - if I see any I will be sure to let you know!


Hilda - I wasn't able to get to Michael's at lunch, but I did go to Big Lots and they have the lighted garland in purple. Not sure if it'd be easy to change out the strand for an orange strand instead. Here's a pic:


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much! What a nice group of people!! 
I was thinking about the purple strands too, but my OCD is telling me I want orange lights in that theme. I'll keep an eye out and watch Target too so I can grab some if they put them out this year.
Thanks again!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I decided to also add this new acquisition to the picture of the raven and skull figure, since the book (storage case) certainly could have been in the Halloween section and fit right in. The pictures do not do the shell justice, as it has foil stamping to many parts, including the clocks on the front and back (same design each side); the words; the studs; and the tracery/scrollwork on the sides. It was 40% off of the normal $11.99, making it $7.19.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

anyone know the price of the led spooky trees? I might get a couple of those


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I decided to also add this new acquisition to the picture of the raven and skull figure, since the book (storage case) certainly could have been in the Halloween section and fit right in. The pictures do not do the shell justice, as it has foil stamping to many parts, including the clocks on the front and back (same design each side); the words; the studs; and the tracery/scrollwork on the sides. It was 40% off of the normal $11.99, making it $7.19.
> 
> View attachment 162567
> 
> ...




love both of them that book is wicked cool i should pick one up for my dark alcie party


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I took a bunch of pics at Michael's last night: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-46.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> love both of them that book is wicked cool i should pick one up for my dark alcie party


Thanks, Saki. I thought of you and your theme when I saw the book, part of why I made sure to post it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> anyone know the price of the led spooky trees? I might get a couple of those


I should remember the price since I just bought one... It's escaping me right now and I can't find the receipt. In the $70 to $80 range. I used a 50% off coupon.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I should remember the price since I just bought one... It's escaping me right now and I can't find the receipt. In the $70 to $80 range. I used a 50% off coupon.


The Spooky trees are $85


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's what I got tonight....


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks hilda, getting one of those for my witches scene inspired by hilda


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

What I saw today at Michaels in So Cal:


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't made it to Michael's yet. Prob. tomorrow since I'm out of tea bags & need to go to Sam's


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to collect lemax but, just got tired of them. I can't collect everything forever, except blowmolds that is something I will always collect


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't even bother looking at the _Spooky Town_ setup yesterday. I used to be impressed with them years ago; anymore, it's like 'meh'


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Although I don't collect the SpookyTown pieces, I do buy them to use inside my funkins, like this latest project:


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your pumpkin diorama looks really cool *Paint It Black*! Might be something new to try to add a new dimension to my display. 

Speaking of funkins, noticed Micheal's is now offering to carve foam/craft pumpkins for you. You buy the pumpkin, fill out a form for what you want & they do the rest. Might have to try it as I've never really been good at the delicate work of carving details.

I know it's hard every year to resist getting new Lemax's. I try to limit myself by realistically looking at my set up to see how the new addition would fit, if it fits with how I want it to look.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PiB quit it!!  I don't need to add more projects I want to do. 
LOVE that pumpkin & the fact that you can change out the display!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.
And Bethany, just think of it as having so many project ideas, you will never be bored.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Paint it Black that is an awesome idea.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Paint it black that turned out amazing looks like an enchanted pumpkin, I might make a few of those


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Although I don't collect the SpookyTown pieces, I do buy them to use inside my funkins, like this latest project:


That's beautiful!

Eric


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Picked up a lenticular portrait today, plus a wood pumpkin with a light in it, which I'll probably paint black. Tried to upload some pics but my phone is having issues rotating.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry, tried pics again and it didn't work. Trying again.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Jules17 said:


> Sorry, tried pics again but it didn't work.


Try going advanced and use attachment option, works for me.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking out Michael's, Dollar Tree, Kirkland's & Sam's today. 
OH Why did I ever join the halloween forum.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Zombiesmash said:


> Michael's had their other half of the Halloween aisle stocked tonight. Pics!
> 
> View attachment 161884
> 
> ...


Any idea how much the skull or pumpkin lanterns are?


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Love the lenticular portraits...they were only $5?!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

ptbounce said:


> Any idea how much the skull or pumpkin lanterns are?


They were only like $3 or $4 so pretty cheap, which I like!  The lenticular was $5 which was a good price as well.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> They were only like $3 or $4 so pretty cheap, which I like!  The lenticular was $5 which was a good price as well.


Those skull and pumpkin lanterns are $12.99. I was going to buy one, but when I picked it up, realized it's made of styrofoam and I wasn't about to pay $13 for that.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Those skull and pumpkin lanterns are $12.99. I was going to buy one, but when I picked it up, realized it's made of styrofoam and I wasn't about to pay $13 for that.


Yeah, I thought the lanterns were very cheap. Like they belonged in a discount store.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Jules17 said:
> 
> 
> > They were only like $3 or $4 so pretty cheap, which I like!  The lenticular was $5 which was a good price as well.
> ...


Ah...I guess we're talking about 2 different items. The one I posted a pic of earlier is made of wood and was over in the bins where the mini wood coffins are. They also have a skull one. I guess I should call them lighted plaques to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Ah...I guess we're talking about 2 different items. The one I posted a pic of earlier is made of wood and was over in the bins where the mini wood coffins are. They also have a skull one. I guess I should call them lighted plaques to avoid any confusion.


Oops, sorry!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The skull & pumpkin lanterns at Michael's are 12.99 each. They are made of styrofoam. I picked one up today & used my 40% off coupon.
think I'll head to Big Lots & pick up some reg. LED lanterns for $10


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Got this guy the other day at Home Goods. And the mirror from Michaels


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

FYI,,,Michaels has 40% off coupons that start next week on line now.


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Picked up an amazing skull from Michaels today. Full price (before 40% off coupon) is $9.99. STEAL! Making a ghost prop out of it


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they're gonna think I am the crazy Halloween lady lol! I've gone in four days straight and bought something with a 40% off coupon each time! I got three packages of Halloween ornaments Z(going to have a Halloween Christmas tree in the basement) and a LED candelabra. I will probably go get more lol! 

I can post pics later on if you want!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I think they're gonna think I am the crazy Halloween lady lol! I've gone in four days straight and bought something with a 40% off coupon each time! I got three packages of Halloween ornaments Z(going to have a Halloween Christmas tree in the basement) and a LED candelabra. I will probably go get more lol!
> 
> I can post pics later on if you want!


Yes Please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought these Martha Stewart pumpkin masks today with the 50% off coupon. They were a little over $2. I really like them plus you get twelve in a pack.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i just got back from michaels and all their celebrate it halloween items where 20-30% off and the spooky town items at 40% off. I was so shocked couldnt help picking up a few goodies


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Michael's has a 20% off your purchase (including sale items!) coup that runs through today. My Michael's has all their Celebrate It Halloween décor 30% off, so I got in there yesterday and got a pretty good deal on some things!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

So a quick stop for supplies in Michaels and my jaw dropped. They already are scooching the Halloween aisle over one and putting up Christmas. 

(hand on hip)(arm wag in air) Oh NO they dident!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

here they have the Halloween stuff spread all over and separated by isles of CHristmas!


----------

